# Thread der brasilianischen Pussi's



## Deleted 4120 (10. Februar 2008)

Aufgrund der verschiedenen Stilrichtungen innerhalb der Brasilianer, eröffne ich wie bei der heutigen Tour besprochen den *Brasilianer-Pussithread*    !!! Es sind ganz nach brasilianischer Natur natülich auch andere Pussi's recht herzlich eingeladen mit uns zu fahren!! 

*Selbstverständlich dürfen sich alle Brasilianer angesprochen fühlen, wenn sie auf eine Pussitour Lust haben *!!

Ersteinmal vielen Dank an den Guide Michael für die heutige Tour!!!! Gestartet sind wir am Dobel um dann dem Westweg bis zum Holoh. Unterwegs haben wir Knopflok getroffen, der uns direkt als Brasilianer identifizierte, WIR SIND BEKANNT!!!!! Dann Richtung Grünhütte um festzustellen das dort alle Pfannekuchen aufgegessen waren (hatte so den Anschein aufgrund des großen Andranges). Dann gings wieder zurück zum Dobel. Wir hatten eine wunderbare Tour, mit Sonne, Ausblick, Schnee, EIS!!, Matsch und dem obligatorischen Schultersturz (Alex, Dir eine gute Besserung!!).


Bilder und Profil folgen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Februar 2008)

fehlt noch der DH/FR/Dirty Fred der bösen Brasilianer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








], die durch die Wälder streifen um neue dirtlines freizuschneiden


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder....

die 6 Pussi's an der Grünhütte...


----------



## iTom (10. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Aufgrund der verschiedenen Stilrichtungen innerhalb der Brasilianer, eröffne ich wie bei der heutigen Tour besprochen den *Brasilianer-Pussithread*    !!! Es sind ganz nach brasilianischer Natur natülich auch andere Pussi's recht herzlich eingeladen mit uns zu fahren!!



Ist das jetzt der Fred der u.a. auch für Marathonpussies gilt?  



> ...und dem obligatorischen Schultersturz (Alex, Dir eine gute Besserung!!).
> 
> Bilder und Profil folgen.



Dirk bekommt Konkurrenz


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt hier zu Hause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der Fred der u.a. auch für Marathonpussies gilt?


 ganz mein Métier!!!


----------



## harzi84 (10. Februar 2008)

wenn jetzt noch der pumuckl seine Sig ändert ist alles toll... 

War schick, heute! Und der Downhill am Schluß sehr schön...nur so schnell vorbei @45 km/h


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2008)

Wie ich sehe hattet ihr wohl auch viel Spaß...





Ich bin mit Jan eher gefahren... war klasse heute  Lief wie geschmiert. Zwar ein paar viele Wanderer unterwegs - aber alle waren nett und interessiert.





Bis demnächst
knoflok


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Aufgrund der verschiedenen Stilrichtungen innerhalb der Brasilianer, eröffne ich wie bei der heutigen Tour besprochen den *Brasilianer-Pussithread*    !!! Es sind ganz nach brasilianischer Natur natülich auch andere Pussi's recht herzlich eingeladen mit uns zu fahren!!



Meld! 

Allerdings erst am 15°C Außentemperatur.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Meld!
> 
> Allerdings erst am 15°C Außentemperatur.



Müssten ja dann für Dich quasi noch ne Hardcorepussiuntergruppe eröffnen   

@ knopflok
Und ja, wie Du siehst hatten wir Spaß!!! Den BM muß ich mir aber auch nochmal anschauen, Betonung liegt mal auf *anschauen*  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Müssten ja dann für Dich quasi noch ne Hardcorepussiuntergruppe eröffnen
> 
> @ knopflok
> Und ja, wie Du siehst hatten wir Spaß!!! Den BM muß ich mir aber auch nochmal anschauen, Betonung liegt mal auf *anschauen*  !!



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Du Diesen auch fahren kannst. Bei Schnee ist es für jeden nicht gerade einfach, solche Wege zu fahren...
Wenn die Gelegenheit da ist und die Wege soweit trocken, versuche ich den BM auch noch mal.


----------



## marc (11. Februar 2008)

??? wieviele Brasilianer Fred´s wollt Ihr eigentlich noch aufmachen?
Der "habdiemeistenthreadsaufgemacht" Wettkampf ist schon lange vorbei  

*nurmalsoangemerkt*


----------



## Cook (11. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ??? wieviele Brasilianer Fred´s wollt Ihr eigentlich noch aufmachen?
> Der "habdiemeistenthreadsaufgemacht" Wettkampf ist schon lange vorbei
> 
> *nurmalsoangemerkt*



Nachdem weder die "Northern Lights" noch "Northwood Cycling" noch die "Luigis" die alleinige Herrschaft dieses Lokalforums an sich reißen konnten, scheinen die Brasilianer auf dem besten Weg zu sein.
Wer aber den Apostroph selbst bei der Pluralbildung anwendet ist der Weltherrschaft nicht Wert.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ??? wieviele Brasilianer Fred´s wollt Ihr eigentlich noch aufmachen?
> Der "habdiemeistenthreadsaufgemacht" Wettkampf ist schon lange vorbei
> 
> *nurmalsoangemerkt*



Das muss anscheinend die Höhenluft im Blackforest gewesen sein


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2008)

Hey haben wir uns so schlimm aufgeführt, dass ihr euch nimmer traut "normale" Touren im Tourenthread zu verabreden?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2008)

...und wo gehöre ich hin... *Hybrid Pussy *oder was  muss ich meinen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (12. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ??? wieviele Brasilianer Fred´s wollt Ihr eigentlich noch aufmachen?
> Der "habdiemeistenthreadsaufgemacht" Wettkampf ist schon lange vorbei
> 
> *nurmalsoangemerkt*



nachdem aktivitäten in unserem lokalforum von unserem aufpasser anscheinend unerwünscht sind, schlage ich entweder spaltung in nord- und südbaden oder umzug z.b. in die schweiz vor.


----------



## marc (12. Februar 2008)

Herrlich wie sich manche gleich "angepinkelt"  (extra für dich @cook mit Apostoph) fühlen. Von mir aus macht für jeden HM einen extra Fred auf, mir egal. Wenn ihr´s dann nimmer bilckt wer sich wo und wann mit wem verabredet hat ist es nicht meine Schuld. Sollte lediglich ein Wink mit der Luftpumpe sein   ..und cook, deine Kondition in Ehren, da komm ich nie ran, jedoch ein "Toni Dark Member" (und dann noch den Mod.) auf den "korrekten" Gebrauch von Apostrophen hinzuweisen ist schon gemein   Wir beschränken uns auf das Freeriden (und das können wir gut)   

gruß "marc"

""""


----------



## Cook (12. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Herrlich wie sich manche gleich "angepinkelt"  (extra für dich @cook mit Apostoph) fühlen. Von mir aus macht für jeden HM einen extra Fred auf, mir egal. Wenn ihr´s dann nimmer bilckt wer sich wo und wann mit wem verabredet hat ist es nicht meine Schuld. Sollte lediglich ein Wink mit der Luftpumpe sein   ..und cook, deine Kondition in Ehren, da komm ich nie ran, jedoch ein "Toni Dark Member" (und dann noch den Mod.) auf den "korrekten" Gebrauch von Apostrophen hinzuweisen ist schon gemein   Wir beschränken uns auf das Freeriden (und das können wir gut)
> 
> gruß "marc"
> 
> """"



Hey Marc! Ich will dich hier unterstützen und meine stille Sympathie zu den Luigis kundtun und du wirfst mir Königsmord (Mod-Mord) vor ? ;-)
Mit dem Apostroph ist der Brasilianer-Threadtitel gemeint!!! (Pussi's)

EDIT: Ah ich seh' grad was du gemeint hast. (Fred's) Da kommt das Missverständnis her.


----------



## marc (12. Februar 2008)

verdammt! als undercover-sympathisant musst Du dich nächstes Mal besser zu erkennen geben. Das kann sonst ins Auge gehen   

He brasilianer, wie wärs mal mit ner Runde auf dem *boarderline* Trail? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447&page=20
Da könnt ihr Samba tanzen wie am Zuckerhut Ihr braungebrannten ;-)


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> He brasilianer, wie wärs mal mit ner Runde auf dem *boarderline* Trail?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447&page=20
> Da könnt ihr Samba tanzen wie am Zuckerhut Ihr braungebrannten ;-)



Ist schon fest eingeplant. Ich will dieses Jahr sowieso an ein paar Wochenenden auf dem Campingplatz in der Nähe der Juhe zelten und mir anschauen ob andere Berge wirklich auch schöne Trails haben  Wenn ich mich da mal an eine (gemäßigte) Freeridetour ranhängen kann wär das natürlich perfekt


----------



## marc (12. Februar 2008)

Gerne @eike. Meld dich einfach. "Gemässigt" heißt hoffentlich auch bergauf langsam, und da Du ja auch Baggy´s an hast seh ich bergab auch keine Probleme


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Gerne @eike. Meld dich einfach. "Gemässigt" heißt hoffentlich auch bergauf langsam, und da Du ja auch Baggy´s an hast seh ich bergab auch keine Probleme



Keine Sorge, ich bin hier im Racer-Thread nur Gast  Mir gehts eher ums runterfahren, der Uphill ist mehr lästige Pflicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist schon fest eingeplant. Ich will dieses Jahr sowieso an ein paar Wochenenden auf dem Campingplatz in der Nähe der Juhe zelten und mir anschauen ob andere Berge wirklich auch schöne Trails haben  Wenn ich mich da mal an eine (gemäßigte) Freeridetour ranhängen kann wär das natürlich perfekt



Wenn das in der 2. Jahreshälfte ist, reise ich zu diesem Event auch an.

... allerding´s sind wir im falschen Fred.


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn das in der 2. Jahreshälfte ist, reise ich zu diesem Event auch an.
> 
> ... allerding´s sind wir im falschen Fred.



1. und 2.  In der zweiten vielleicht auch mal für ein oder zwei Wochen wenn mir der Campingplatz gefällt. Ich sag aber schon noch vorher im "richtigen" () Thread bescheid.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn das in der 2. Jahreshälfte ist, reise ich zu diesem Event auch an.



Ich dachte eher an sowas wie Pfingsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas wie Pfingsten.



wobei?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> wobei?



entweder an einer Pfingstprozession teilnehmen oder in Freiburg zelten. Such's dir aus


----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ....
> He brasilianer, wie wärs mal mit ner Runde auf dem *boarderline* Trail?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447&page=20
> Da könnt ihr Samba tanzen wie am Zuckerhut Ihr braungebrannten ;-)



Würde mich auch reizen. Wenn nur das mit dem Camping nicht wäre...

...und dort hat es ZECKEN, so groooß wie ELEFANTEN


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> entweder an einer Pfingstprozession teilnehmen oder in Freiburg zelten. Such's dir aus



Da siehst Dus. Marc hat recht. Kaum gibts zwei Fred´s, und schon bin ich verwirrt.

An Pfingsten zelten kann jeder. An Weihnachten Zelten ist individueller.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Würde mich auch reizen. Wenn nur das mit dem Camping nicht wäre...



JAAAA, Tom lädt uns in's Hotel ein.



iTom schrieb:


> ...und dort hat es ZECKEN, so groooß wie ELEFANTEN



Die kommen auf den Grill, dann ist die Frage nach dem Abendessen schon mal geklärt.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die kommen auf den Grill, dann ist die Frage nach dem Abendessen schon mal geklärt.



Da hätt ich noch ein paar Zeckenrezepte.... mmmmmh lecker gedünstet im eigenen Blut


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich noch ein paar Zeckenrezepte.... mmmmmh lecker gedünstet im eigenen Blut



Ich mach jetzt gleich noch nen vegetarischen Pussie Brasilianier Thread auf . 
Für mich die Zecken bitte in veganen Pflanzenblut dünsten.

BTW, schon 48 Stunden rauchfrei und keiner lobt mich .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2008)

@Andi
Dein HM-Gesamt-Anzeiger ist defekt. Zeigt seit 3 Wochen schon den gleichen Wert an. Ich würd ihn an Deiner Stelle mal einschicken.




Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> BTW, schon 48 Stunden rauchfrei und keiner lobt mich .



Durchhalten. Lob gibts noch nicht. 48 Stunden kann man auch zur Not mal durchschlafen. Ist kein wirklicher Beweis.


----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Andi
> ...
> Durchhalten. Lob gibts noch nicht. 48 Stunden kann man auch zur Not mal durchschlafen. Ist kein wirklicher Beweis.



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> JAAAA, Tom lädt uns in's Hotel ein.
> ...



Wieso Hotel? Im Auto pennen, reicht das nicht?


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> entweder an einer Pfingstprozession teilnehmen oder in Freiburg zelten. Such's dir aus



Bei mir gehts los sobald es nachts nicht mehr kälter als 10°C wird, hab leider keinen ordentlichen Schlafsack. Pfingsten könnten wir aber gerne mal als Gruppe ins Auge fassen. Wer nicht zelten will kann sich ja ein Zimmer suchen oder in der Juhe einchecken.
Aber das ganze sollten wir jetzt wirklich in den Stammtischthread verlagern sonst verzetteln wir uns total und nicht nur Dirk ist verwirrt 

Ach und interessehalber, sind Insekten bzw Spinnentiere (Zecken haben 8 Beine) mit veganer Ernährung vereinbar?


----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da siehst Dus. Marc hat recht. Kaum gibts zwei Fred´s, und schon bin ich verwirrt.
> 
> ..



Wie? Etwa schon senil? Ts Ts, die Jugend von heute, so flexibel wie ein Amboss


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ach und interessehalber, sind Insekten bzw Spinnentiere (Zecken haben 8 Beine) mit veganer Ernährung vereinbar?



Klar, Fische ja auch. Grobe Regel: alles was nicht schreit wird gegessen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Durchhalten. Lob gibts noch nicht. 48 Stunden kann man auch zur Not mal durchschlafen. Ist kein wirklicher Beweis.



Wenn ich beim nächsten Stammtisch mit 120 kg Lebendgewicht auftauche, ist das dann Beweis genug?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim nächsten Stammtisch mit 120 kg Lebendgewicht auftauche, ist das dann Beweis genug?



Haste schon die 70 kg Schallmauer durchbrochen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (9. November 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hattet ihr wohl auch viel Spaß...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hallo,
wo issn das? Dobel?


----------



## wookie (9. November 2008)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo issn das? Dobel?



sieht nach einem one-hand-teufelsmühlen-stand aus


----------

